# Santa Rosa Health & Harmony Feastival



## Ken (Jun 12, 2011)

Opinions/stories?

It's been getting worse over the years. I got caught by security and kicked out today, they had checkpoints everywhere and people patrolling around in golf carts asking to see wrist bands and shit. 
What is this madness?


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (Jun 22, 2011)

i dont know. what IS this?


----------

